
GRANTLAND AND THE (SURPRISING) FUTURE OF PUBLISHING - dnetesn
https://stratechery.com/2015/grantland-and-the-surprising-future-of-publishing/?curator=MediaREDEF
======
detaro
please less SCREAMING in the submission title...

